# Made a quick change tool post nut handle



## twooldvolvos (Jan 20, 2021)

Today I made a quick change tool post nut handle.  Moving the tool post position to square it up to the chuck or to get an angle on my tool holder had become inconvenient when doing it with a wrench.  First I had illusions of grandeur of a beautifully machined piece of steel with a perfectly angled handle.  Then reality set in and I decided to let form follow function.  So I found an old socket that fit my nut, a pipe hanger that almost fit the socket, a bolt, and a red ball.  What you see below is what I came up with.  Its not pretty but it works great so far.  I wedged a few shims between the nut and the socket to give a tight fit.  I got some more experience using taps and dyes as a bonus.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 20, 2021)

That Aloris AXA-7 sure does look familiar !


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 20, 2021)

I like it.


----------



## aliva (Jan 24, 2021)

As long as works who cares what it looks like.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jan 24, 2021)

twooldvolvos said:


> Today I made a quick change tool post nut handle.  Moving the tool post position to square it up to the chuck or to get an angle on my tool holder had become inconvenient when doing it with a wrench.  First I had illusions of grandeur of a beautifully machined piece of steel with a perfectly angled handle.  Then reality set in and I decided to let form follow function.  So I found an old socket that fit my nut, a pipe hanger that almost fit the socket, a bolt, and a red ball.  What you see below is what I came up with.  Its not pretty but it works great so far.  I wedged a few shims between the nut and the socket to give a tight fit.  I got some more experience using taps and dyes as a bonus.


I like it.  I considered making one lately.  Then I took notice how little room just the nut consumed and decided maybe not.  You have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Shotgun (Jan 25, 2021)

I find it beautiful.  I'm also getting irritated reaching for a wrench.  Of course, I thought about just welding a cheap wrench onto the nut.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jan 26, 2021)

Good job of innovation! Functionality first, pretty later is the way it goes in my shop.


----------

